# Авиация > Фото-Видео >  9 мая 2010 года. Воздушный парад.

## An-Z

9 мая наступило и прошло, а фотографий воздушного парада что то не видать. Выкладываю взгляд на события 9 мая из Липецка. Надеюсь коллеги продолжат и поддержат..
Ожидание...

----------


## An-Z

Пошла движуха.. и настроение у всех было праздничное!

----------


## An-Z

Даже традиционно коптящие МиГ-29 в этот день убавили гари  :Biggrin:

----------


## An-Z

через пару часов вернулась большая часть самолётов

----------


## An-Z

отлетали..

----------


## Слухач

> 9 мая наступило и прошло, а фотографий воздушного парада что то не видать. Выкладываю взгляд на события 9 мая из Липецка. Надеюсь коллеги продолжат и поддержат..
> Ожидание...


Спасибо за карточки - очень занятные. Мы поддержим - но немного позже - пока не готовы...

----------


## An-Z

Давай-давай.. а то я тут в одиночку фактически "бьюсь"  :Smile:

----------


## timsz

An-Z, спасибо за фотографии!

А Су-24 чьи были?

----------


## An-Z

Воронежские

----------


## [RUS] MK

Спасибо за репортаж!

ЗЫ: МиГи-29 были аж ПЯТИ разных цветов?  :Smile:  

Прямо по сусекам поскребли. Что за позор? Да и к тому же один летал вообще облезлый?

----------


## Pilot

фотки будут :)
А то кто-то на даче, а кто-то и отмечает день рождения Стрижей ;)

----------


## AC

> Воронежские


Кроме №11, как я понимаю... (???)  :Smile:   :Confused:

----------


## AC

> Спасибо за репортаж!
> ЗЫ: МиГи-29 были аж ПЯТИ разных цветов?  
> Прямо по сусекам поскребли...


А кстати, вот этот:
http://forums.airforce.ru/attachment...0&d=1273492939
...он не из Миллерово часом будет???...  :Confused:

----------


## Антоха

> А кстати, вот этот:
> http://forums.airforce.ru/attachment...0&d=1273492939
> ...он не из Миллерово часом будет???...


Из Миллерово были 09, 10, 31, 32 и 33

----------


## Антоха

> Спасибо за репортаж!
> 
> ЗЫ: МиГи-29 были аж ПЯТИ разных цветов?  
> 
> Прямо по сусекам поскребли. Что за позор? Да и к тому же один летал вообще облезлый?


На заводе перекрасили только два липецких МиГ-29С - 29 и 32. Они стали "серыми". Остальная техника действительно осталась нетронутой:(

----------


## Pilot

анонсик выложил http://pilot.strizhi.info/2010/05/11/8557

----------


## AC

> Из Миллерово были 09, 10, 31, 32 и 33


О! Я так и подумал (судя по камфляжу)...  :Smile:

----------


## AC

Красивые фото с "Триумф-паласа" -- точка съемки на высоте полета:
http://chistoprudov.livejournal.com/39071.html

----------


## Gefest83

Фоты очень красивые!!! Вот только ВВС России на килях, чёт не очень((((

----------


## [RUS] MK

> анонсик выложил http://pilot.strizhi.info/2010/05/11/8557


А что за книги они держат в руках?

----------


## Carrey

> А что за книги они держат в руках?


http://www.mdk-arbat.ru/bookcard?book_id=302149

Незачёт, классику знать надо. 8)

----------


## Redav

> Незачёт, классику знать надо. 8)


Классика это РЛЭ Су-25  :Smile: 
а ПРЕКРАСНАЯ книга Ильдара Бедретдинова подписанная "седым дяденькой" сфотографировшимся с мужиками - РАРИТЕТ, как и фото на память: "Это мне Бабак подписывает книгу... да вон она на полке стоит".

----------


## Redav

взято здесь http://ffighter.livejournal.com/tag/victory%20day

----------


## AndyK

> Классика это РЛЭ Су-25 
> а ПРЕКРАСНАЯ книга Ильдара Бедретдинова подписанная "седым дяденькой" сфотографировшимся с мужиками - РАРИТЕТ, как и фото на память: "Это мне Бабак подписывает книгу... да вон она на полке стоит".


Еще более раритеное 1-ое издание той книги (у меня они "обе две", как и впрочем практически все, что было издано по Су-25 у нас и за рубежом  :Wink: ) А применительно к описанию конструкции с-та,  классика - РТЭ Т8.

----------


## [RUS] MK

> 9 мая наступило и прошло, а фотографий воздушного парада что то не видать. Выкладываю взгляд на события 9 мая из Липецка.


Пошло в народ.  :Smile: 

http://elhangardetj.blogspot.com/201...y-novedad.html

Кстати. Что это там на последнем фото?

----------


## An-Z

> Пошло в народ. ...


 :Biggrin:  О да, это большой друг нашего сайта! Тырит себе всё что выкладывается с невероятной скоростью.. Переглядел сейчас фото, кто то тут клялся что все "парадные" машины будут перекрашены, а "силёнок" на всех не хватило...

----------


## An-Z

я после месяца покатушек по аэродромам добрый, но оффтоп терпеть более не намерен, мстя будет моментальной и жестокой...

----------


## AndyK

А че в камуфл не покрасили?  :Wink: 
Андрюх, не в курсях где красили?

----------


## AC

> О да, это большой друг нашего сайта! Тырит себе всё что выкладывается с невероятной скоростью.. Переглядел сейчас фото, кто то тут клялся что все "парадные" машины будут перекрашены, а "силёнок" на всех не хватило...


А не то чтобы "силенок не хватило" на те, что в резерве шли???...  :Confused:

----------


## An-Z

> А че в камуфл не покрасили? 
> Андрюх, не в курсях где красили?


Ну на что денег хватило.. вроде бы в Быково




> А не то чтобы "силенок не хватило" на те, что в резерве шли???...


А они как бы ни при каких обстоятельствах не участники парада?

----------


## Слухач

*An-Z*
совершенно не имею времени фотки разгрести - на работу в 7 с работы в 22... так что - парочку для затравки:
1. Споттер за работой
2. Крайний взлёт с аэродрома временного базирования и покачивание крыльями на прощание;
3. Проход на прощание не в составе "6" а в классическом строю...

----------


## радист

Надпись *ВВС РОССИИ* на кильях самолетов я видел впервые - это только для самолетов парада или так сейчас принято на всех?

----------


## Carrey

БиБиСи России, ага... Новый облик. Стандартизируется, никуда не денемся. 
Кстати, занятно: что http://www.bbc.ru/ , что http://www.vvs.ru/ - явно некомильфо!

----------


## радист

> БиБиСи России, ага... Новый облик. Стандартизируется, никуда не денемся. 
> Кстати, занятно: что http://www.bbc.ru/ , что http://www.vvs.ru/ - явно некомильфо!


Спасибо!
 :Rolleyes:  Но есть еще ответ понятнее (хотя бы для меня)?  :Wink:

----------


## AC

> Надпись *ВВС РОССИИ* на кильях самолетов я видел впервые - это только для самолетов парада или так сейчас принято на всех?


Даже на параде были приняты не на всех:
http://russianplanes.net/ID20000
http://russianplanes.net/ID19999
 :Smile:

----------


## радист

> Даже на параде были приняты не на всех:
> http://russianplanes.net/ID20000
> http://russianplanes.net/ID19999


Да - ну у этого борта регистрация (хотя, наверняка, условная) *гражданская* - может в этом дело  :Wink:

----------


## ZaSlon

http://www.infox.ru/accident/inciden...yelya_Pa.phtml : Во время Парада Победы над Красной площадью у истребителя МиГ-29 отказал двигатель...

----------


## AC

> http://www.infox.ru/accident/inciden...yelya_Pa.phtml : Во время Парада Победы над Красной площадью у истребителя МиГ-29 отказал двигатель...


Интересно, чей был борт???...  :Confused:

----------


## timsz

Вроде из сопровождения Ту-95.

----------


## Pilot

липецкий 32

----------


## Антоха

> http://www.infox.ru/accident/inciden...yelya_Pa.phtml : Во время Парада Победы над Красной площадью у истребителя МиГ-29 отказал двигатель...


все брехня и провокация! отказ был не над Москвой и опасности для города не представлял.

----------


## kfmut

Приветствую!

А скажите, пожалуйста, такую штуку: глядел парад по телику, и там хорошо было видно, что ведомых в тройках с тяжелыми лидерами(160-ые, 95-ые, 78-ые) прям перед входом на площадь начинало кидать, то ли вся тройка доворачивала, то ли какая воздушная аномалия, что это было?

И про цифру 65, блин, столько было шумихи по этому поводу, а в репортаже даже толком не показали, "низкий поклон" телевизионщикам... да и сильно высоко она прошла, так и было задумано или решили перестраховаться? Но ребята молодцы, прошли ровно :-)

Максим

----------


## Flanker B

> Надпись *ВВС РОССИИ* на кильях самолетов я видел впервые - это только для самолетов парада или так сейчас принято на всех?


И ещё, тот кто дал распоряжение на ВРЕМЕННОЕ размалёвывание надписи ВВС на  самолётах - АБСОЛЮТНО не задумывался о том, как это будет выглядеть внешне,(примерно так это звучало "...высота букв 1/10 киля, шрифт такой-то..."

----------


## An-Z

> Приветствую!
> 
> А скажите, пожалуйста, ...., что это было?
> 
> И про цифру 65, .... Но ребята молодцы, прошли ровно :-)
> 
> Максим


Это была турбулентность, самолёты и вертолёты швыряло очень сильно, на "крылатых" машинах это явление было особенно заметно...

С цифирью получилось обидно даже на взгляд моей жены (все  их тренировки были видны из окна на работе), сказала "столько тренировок и никто слова не сказал про них". Правда 10 мая были репортажи именно о них, но всё равно во время парадного репортажа 65 осталась "незамеченной". 
На мой взгляд произошла какая то накладка, то ли 65 прошла быстрее и раньше, то ли вертолёты "тормознули". В итоге "цифирь" наползла на строй вертолётов, что смотрелось странно..

----------


## airframe28

> Из Миллерово были 09, 10, 31, 32 и 33


Антон, а МиГ-29 (9-13)б/н 12 чей был ?

----------


## vint1825

> Пошла движуха.. и настроение у всех было праздничное!


А Су-27 б/н 54, 47, 19 чьи?

----------


## An-Z

Бесовецкие...
Кстати, многие участники ПАРАДА жалуются что не дождались с верхов даже благодарности, это правда?

----------


## vint1825

> Бесовецкие...
> Кстати, многие участники ПАРАДА жалуются что не дождались с верхов даже благодарности, это правда?


Спасибо. Насчет верхов не знаю

----------


## F70173

> Бесовецкие...
> Кстати, многие участники ПАРАДА жалуются что не дождались с верхов даже благодарности, это правда?


ничему не удивлюсь сейчас. Судя по прошлому опыту, очень возможно, что так оно и есть...

----------


## kfmut

> Это была турбулентность, самолёты и вертолёты швыряло очень сильно, на "крылатых" машинах это явление было особенно заметно...
> 
> С цифирью получилось обидно даже на взгляд моей жены (все  их тренировки были видны из окна на работе), сказала "столько тренировок и никто слова не сказал про них". Правда 10 мая были репортажи именно о них, но всё равно во время парадного репортажа 65 осталась "незамеченной". 
> На мой взгляд произошла какая то накладка, то ли 65 прошла быстрее и раньше, то ли вертолёты "тормознули". В итоге "цифирь" наползла на строй вертолётов, что смотрелось странно..


Хех, я 10-ого уже ТВ не смотрел, жалко, а 9-ого спецом в гости набился, чтоб по спутнику на большом телике парад поглядеть, а там внимания больше "высоким чинам" уделяли...  :Frown:

----------


## Котков Андрей

Не подскажет ли кто знающий, Ка-50 в черном окрасе на параде были с новыми ОЗ?

----------


## Pilot

все были с новыми :(

----------


## Александр II

А Як-130 перекрасили? На 4-ое мая они ещё были со старыми ОЗ и без надписей.

-----------------
Мухин Александр.

----------


## Pilot

а Яки-то и не перекрасили :) Это после Парада

----------


## [RUS] MK

> а Яки-то и не перекрасили :) Это после Парада


Пока просто не придумали, куда написать.  :Wink:

----------


## AC

> все были с новыми :(


А что за Ка-50 "27 желтый" в последний момент нарисовался наряду с бортами №№ 24 и 26???
http://www.airliners.net/photo/Russi...-50/1704992/L/
Что-то не припомню я его как-то раньше...  :Confused:

----------


## Pilot

резервный. Это новый

----------


## AC

> резервный. Это новый


Понял Вас... Спасибо! Я так и подозревал, что из тех самых!  :Smile:

----------


## AC

> липецкий 32


Буквально Липецк, буквально 9 мая, буквально посадка:
http://russianplanes.net/ID20461
 :Smile:

----------


## Котков Андрей

> все были с новыми :(


Спасибо, Сергей, в который раз помогаете, а нет ли еще фото этих Ка-50 покрупнее?

----------


## BSA

*Котков Андрей* 

http://www.airliners.net/photo/Russi...-50/1693512/L/

Возвращение на Правдивый

----------


## Pilot

Есть и в полете и на земле, нет времени заняться фотками :(

----------


## BSA

http://www.airliners.net/photo/Russi...7PS/1705736/L//
Корабелка

----------


## Котков Андрей

BSA - спасибо, так этот Ка-50 еще со старыми ОЗ

----------


## BSA

http://www.airliners.net/photo/Russi...7PS/1706902/L/

Корабелка с еще не забыленным бортовым 33 Желтый

----------


## AC

> http://www.airliners.net/photo/Russi...7PS/1705736/L//
> Корабелка


Только это все-таки никак не "Russia - Navy"...  :Smile:

----------


## Pilot

33 желтый это самый сухопутный из всех Ка-27 :) Он из Торжка ;)

----------


## BSA

> Только это все-таки никак не "Russia - Navy"...


Да-да в курсе, но в случае Анета так проще

----------


## ZIGZAG

> отлетали..


Спасибо An-Z за репортаж!),особенно понравились два серых МиГ-29-щас меня будут бить,но я скажу!вот так должны выглядеть ВСЕ самолеты ВВС России!Никакого "камуфла"!мышиный серый цвет,черные ОЗ и надписи!!!

----------


## ZIGZAG

Антоха,а вы не в курсе сколько в Липецке всего 9-13С?

----------


## ZIGZAG

> Бесовецкие...
> Кстати, многие участники ПАРАДА жалуются что не дождались с верхов даже благодарности, это правда?


Совковая привычка!!!!Это их работа черт возьми!!!!привыкли итить их,врачу конфеты,учителю телевизор,менту деньги!!!Летчики должны правильно выполнять свою работу и не ждать "спасибо"за это!!! :Mad: (как впрочем и все мы)

----------


## An-Z

Вот уж хренушки! Когда народ месяц просиживает в Астрахани на стрельбах, никаких вопросов. А тут полтора месяца вне дома, без семей, лётчики в гарнизонных гостиницах, ИТС в казарме - "спасибо" можно было выдавить? Парадными строями летать не работа лётчиков боевых полков. их другому учили..

----------


## ZIGZAG

А вот и нет!!!если бы они в отпуске были и их бы привлекли к параду,то да -это не их работа,но тут они пилотировали боевые самолеты,"в рабочее"время!!!Вы утверждаете,что военный парад не в ходит в обязанности солдата?может и так,но вот "лишения и тягости службы" в дали от семей это,то на ,что каждый солдат соглашается когда присягает! :Tongue:

----------


## kfmut

Блин, любую работу(оплачиваемую работу!) можно сделать через жопу, а можно хорошо и отлично, в последнем случае, если Вы скажите людям спасибо от Вас не убудет, а людям элементарно приятно за то, что они не зря старались. Такие вещи показывают отношение к людям...

----------


## ZIGZAG

На все 100% с вами согласен!!!Я говорю,что ждать благодарности просто не нужно...и все.

----------


## Антоха

Непонимаю из-за чего весь сыр-бор? Точно знаю, что Зелин звонил Градусову и благодарил всех его офицеров, и его лично, за отлично выполненное задание. Это было не при мне, но я это узнал через четверть часа, когда об этом знали уже все кто находился на стоянке! Примерно тоже самоле происходило в Липецке! 

Так что всех поблагодарили и даже некоторых наградили :Cool:

----------


## ZIGZAG

Спасибо за инфу Антоха)кстати я вам вопрос задал,кажется в другой теме про 9-13С сколько их сейчас где они базируются и какие бортовые?

----------


## An-Z

> Такие вещи показывают отношение к людям...


+1 О том и речь. 



> Примерно тоже самоле происходило в Липецке!


Возможно снова поделили народ на белых и чёрных, но прикомандированный ИТС  поздравляли руководители групп. К чести "Липецка" техники самолётов участников  парада были награждены ими памятным подарком, мелочь, а приятно.
Ну а благодарностей в войсках никто уже ни от кого не ждёт, это я ворчу постариковски..
ZIGZAG не надо свои вопросы тиражировать по всем темам, пользуйтесь ЛС

----------


## Антоха

> ...Ну а благодарностей в войсках никто уже ни от кого не ждёт, это я ворчу постариковски..


Согласен.. после кидалова с четырехсотым, народ уже ничего не ждет

----------


## Pilot

видео полета   http://pilot.strizhi.info/2010/05/25/8601

----------


## Carrey

Спасибо! Если кто не в курсе, скачать файлы с vimeo и проч. подобных ресурсов можно тут: http://clipnabber.com/

----------


## BSA

Отбытие на парад Аллигатора

http://www.airliners.net/photo/Russi...-52/1710068/L/

----------


## BSA

"запасная" акула 27 Желтый, весьма малозасвеченный борт

http://www.airliners.net/photo/Russi...-50/1710784/L/

----------


## Pilot

Он просто новый ;)

----------


## BSA

> Он просто новый ;)


Неготов спорить, у меня инфа, что он довольно долго стоял ( известная беда с лопастями)

----------


## BSA

Взлет Як-130 с аэродрома подскока

http://www.airliners.net/photo/Russi...130/1711272/L/

----------


## Антоха

> Взлет Як-130 с аэродрома подскока
> 
> http://www.airliners.net/photo/Russi...130/1711272/L/


может хватит? :Biggrin:  мы уже поняли, что тот сайт является Вашей основной демонстрационной площадкой)))) выкладывайте уж сразу все сюда;)

----------


## BSA

> может хватит? мы уже поняли, что тот сайт является Вашей основной демонстрационной площадкой)))) выкладывайте уж сразу все сюда;)


ОК покажите для разнообразия, что то свое и неизбитое по теме топика. :Wink:  Или все больше для будущих книг придерживаете?

----------


## [RUS] MK

> Взлет Як-130 с аэродрома подскока
> 
> http://www.airliners.net/photo/Russi...130/1711272/L/


А пузо-то за створками грязное. Вроде новый, а уже весь испачканный.  :Smile:  Что там такое подтекает?

----------


## Антоха

> ОК покажите для разнообразия, что то свое и неизбитое по теме топика. Или все больше для будущих книг придерживаете?


Конечно покажу :Cool:  На днях будет большой фотообзор самолётов МиГ-29СМТ и Су-25СМ с аэродрома Чкаловский. Среди прочего будут и воздушные съемки;)
И дня книги я тоже отложил несколько снимков))) Потому как хорошая книга тем и ценна, что в ней должны быть уникальные фотографии, а не замыленные в интернете :Biggrin:

----------


## BSA

> Конечно покажу На днях будет большой фотообзор самолётов МиГ-29СМТ и Су-25СМ с аэродрома Чкаловский. Среди прочего будут и воздушные съемки;)
> И дня книги я тоже отложил несколько снимков))) Потому как хорошая книга тем и ценна, что в ней должны быть уникальные фотографии, а не замыленные в интернете


ОК, с интересом почитаю, а пока вот Аллигатор 53 жОлтый

http://www.airliners.net/photo/Russi...-52/1711776/M/

----------


## Антоха

> ОК, с интересом почитаю, а пока вот ...


Вы не уводите тему нашего разговора в явный офф-топ :Biggrin:  моя книга тут не при чем... 
я Вам говорю о том, что Ваши замечательные фотографии достойны большего, нежели быть затерянными на сайте давно превратившемся в помойку :Frown:   Уверен, что многим из них место на главной странице одного из лучших Российского специализированных порталов об авиации :Cool:  Почему Вы не хотите предложить их нашему уважаемому нащяльнику?

----------


## BSA

*Антоха* , чест говоря не очень понимаю причин вашей иронии, ну да ладно...

----------


## Антоха

> *Антоха* , чест говоря не очень понимаю причин вашей иронии, ну да ладно...


нет никакой иронии! я серьезно считаю, что быть представленным на главной странице этого сайта более почетно, нежели замыливаться на аирлайнерсе и им подобным иностранным сайтам... ну и плюс я немного патриот))) хочется своих поддерживать и развивать;) 

вот посмотрите на эти фотографии... это же издевательство... и подобное "разннобразие" там во всем

----------


## BSA

_быть представленным на главной странице этого сайта более почетно, нежели замыливаться на аирлайнерсе_ 

Если не приглашают - значит не дорос :Confused:

----------


## Антоха

> _быть представленным на главной странице этого сайта более почетно, нежели замыливаться на аирлайнерсе_ 
> 
> Если не приглашают - значит не дорос


вот только не надо;) считайте мои слова приглашением)))

----------


## Антон

Ну не ужели, не у кого, нет фоток этого красавца? :Confused: 
http://forums.airforce.ru/attachment...0&d=1271795709

----------


## Pilot

Хотел его снять, но когда мы были в Липецке, он не летал :( И стоял не на ближней стоянке, а в 1 эскадрилье :(

----------


## Антоха

> Ну не ужели, не у кого, нет фоток этого красавца?
> http://forums.airforce.ru/attachment...0&d=1271795709


какие фотки Вам еще нужны?

----------


## Антон

> какие фотки Вам еще нужны?


Сверху :Wink:

----------


## [RUS] MK

> какие фотки Вам еще нужны?


Все!  :Biggrin:  Чего таить-то?  :Smile:

----------


## Антоха

> Сверху


сверху у меня только деталировка камуфла... общего вида нет, так как пилотаж он не крутил и возможности его сфотать не было

----------


## Антон

> сверху у меня только деталировка камуфла... общего вида нет, так как пилотаж он не крутил и возможности его сфотать не было


А можно её глянуть?(камуфл меня собственно и интересует) :Wink:

----------


## Антоха

> А можно её глянуть?(камуфл меня собственно и интересует)


собственно меня тоже))))

----------


## AndyK

> А можно её глянуть?(камуфл меня собственно и интересует)


Вот Антоха закончит книгу по Миг-29, возьмется за Су-27, там и увидим  :Wink:

----------


## Flanker B

> Ну не ужели, не у кого, нет фоток этого красавца?
> http://forums.airforce.ru/attachment...0&d=1271795709


Пока только в таком виде, кстати раньше он был под бортовым номером 32(Вайноде-Саваслейка)

----------


## Антон

> Пока только в таком виде, кстати раньше он был под бортовым номером 32(Вайноде-Саваслейка)


Спасибо! :Smile: Жаль правого крыла невидно

----------


## maxik

еще нафоткаем:)

----------


## Антоха

> Пока только в таком виде, кстати раньше он был под бортовым номером 32(Вайноде-Саваслейка)



ну раз пошла такая пьянка  :Biggrin:  

правда без межкилевых пятен все равно модель не сделать :Frown:

----------


## Антон

> ну раз пошла такая пьянка  
> 
> правда без межкилевых пятен все равно модель не сделать


Так вы же выкладывали фотки с этими пятнами :Rolleyes:

----------


## Антоха

> Так вы же выкладывали фотки с этими пятнами


я?! хде?  :Biggrin:

----------


## Pilot

выложил фотки, не прошло и года :)  

http://pilot.strizhi.info/2010/06/08/8667

----------


## AC

> липецкий 32


О-па... А номера-то на параде были синими, а нынче стали опять красными что ли???  :Confused: 
Фото с полетов 10.06.2010 г.:
http://aviaforum.ru/attachment.php?a...5&d=1276461533
Отседа:
http://aviaforum.ru/showpost.php?p=647156&postcount=87

----------


## AC

> Да-да в курсе, но в случае Анета так проще


Вот тут как раз по ссылке этот "Russia -- Navy" дома у себя уже -- фото от 8 июня:
Полеты су-27

----------


## BSA

> Вот тут как раз по ссылке этот "Russia -- Navy" дома у себя уже -- фото от 8 июня:
> Полеты су-27


так мы о 20 и 25 или 33 ? :Wink:

----------


## BSA

Кста из ранее незасвеченного :Cool:  :Wink:

----------


## AC

> так мы о 20 и 25 или 33 ?


Ну, вроде ж как тут:
http://www.airliners.net/photo/Russi...7PS/1705736/L/
9 мая 2010 года. Воздушный парад.
...речь шла про "25".  :Wink:

----------


## BSA

О краске и грачах

http://www.airliners.net/photo/Russi...-25/1725856/L/

----------


## An-Z

Случай снова заставил вернуться к теме "благодарности" Родины к своему воинству.. Подвернулся мне на глаза фотоальбом посвящённый военному параду в Пекине в честь 50-летия КНР. Первые страницы не вызвали особых эмоций, флаги, праздничные колонны, - это все видели.

----------


## An-Z

А вот потом интереснее, полсотни страниц о том как шла подготовка к параду..

----------


## An-Z

но самое сильное впечатление произвела вторая* половина* книги, в ней фотографии *всех* участников парада и похоже все перечислены поимённо..
Китайцы -молодцы. Я считаю это хороший пример, уважительного отношения к людям.

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

> Кста из ранее незасвеченного


Засвеченного ;). 11 июня в теме "Полеты Су-27": http://www.kiang.ru/forum/topic.php?...222#1276283222

----------


## AC

> но самое сильное впечатление произвела вторая* половина* книги, в ней фотографии *всех* участников парада и похоже все перечислены поимённо..
> Китайцы -молодцы. Я считаю это хороший пример, уважительного отношения к людям.


Да, если так, то это фундаментально скурпулезный подход! Китайцы онемечиваются буквально на глазах!...  :Biggrin:

----------


## An-Z

:) А немцы выпускали такие альбомы? С поимённым перечислением участников?

----------


## ALI

Наверняка немцы не выпускали такие альбомы с поимённым перечислением участников парадов(например по Парижу :Biggrin: ))А вот уровень строевой подготовки китайцев ,судя по фото - впечатляет.Врядли кроме кремлёвских парадных и почётно-караульных частей в армии РФ массово оттачивают строевую подготовку(в отличии от Советской армии например).Хотя во все времена качество строевой подготовки считалось показательным признаком выучки личного состава.Иначе ,наверное ,в 1945 году по Красной площади на параде Победы бродили бы нестройными рядами партизанско-диверсионные формирования :Smile:

----------


## BSA

добавка от 6 и 9 мая

http://www.airliners.net/photo/Russi...-25/1733008/L/

http://www.airliners.net/photo/Russi...-26/1732864/L/

http://www.airliners.net/photo/Russi...130/1729109/L/

уход всей вертолетной группы  на КП 

http://www.airliners.net/photo/Russi...24P/1734854/L/

----------


## BSA

Интересный фон для "крысы", все оттуда же )

http://www.airliners.net/photo/Russi...28N/1736384/L/

редкий кадр с воздушным тормозом

http://www.airliners.net/photo/Russi...130/1737551/L/

----------


## AC

> :) А немцы выпускали такие альбомы? С поимённым перечислением участников?


Не знаю, выпускали ли альбомы они, но у них точно все ходы и выходы записаны! (я так думаю)  :Smile:

----------


## BSA

Подниму тему вертушками

http://www.airliners.net/photo/Russi...-52/1753758/L/

http://www.airliners.net/photo/Russi...-5)/1752108/L/

http://www.airliners.net/photo/Russi...7PS/1750535/L/

----------


## Антон

> Подниму тему вертушками
> 
> 
> http://www.airliners.net/photo/Russi...7PS/1750535/L/


А вы можите поделиться этой фоткой в её оригинальном размере?(давно искал фотки ка-27 снизу :Smile: )

----------


## BSA

*Антон* сообщение в личку с указанием почты должно помочь  :Wink:

----------


## BSA

Парадные грачи

33 Красный
http://www.airliners.net/photo/Russi...5UB/1758895/L/

77 Красный
http://www.airliners.net/photo/Russi...5UB/1754872/L/

88 Красный
http://www.airliners.net/photo/Russi...-25/1754414/L/

+ Як-130  93 Красный (тот что разиблся в Липе)
http://www.airliners.net/photo/Russi...130/1758894/L/

----------


## Антоха

> Парадные грачи
> 
> 33 Красный
> http://www.airliners.net/photo/Russi...5UB/1758895/L/
> 
> 77 Красный
> http://www.airliners.net/photo/Russi...5UB/1754872/L/
> 
> 88 Красный
> ...


Станислав, спасибо! С радостью в сердце осознаю, что Вы еще минимум год будете радовать меня все новыми и новыми ссылками на снимки с майских мероприятий :Biggrin:  так держать! 

p.s. фотографии действительно хорошие.

----------

